# Plantage Mise a jour AppleTV



## five5star (13 Octobre 2011)

Merci Apple
A la fin de la mise à jour de mon AppleTV, au redémarrage il m'est demandé de branché mon AppleTv sur mon mac avec un port mini USB. Apparement c'est qu'il y a eu un plantage. Vu que je n'ai pas de miniUSB je ne sais pas comment faire pour reinitialiser , le menu + bas n'a pas d'effet.
Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## AZTT (13 Octobre 2011)

je touche du bois
toutes les MAJ de mon APPLET TV se passent pour le mieux


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2011)

Le Reset semble être en mesure de résoudre un certain nombre de problèmes.. 
Ca ne coûte rien d'essayer.


----------



## five5star (13 Octobre 2011)

tu reset comment?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------

et bien comme j'ai mis dans mon message, le reset ne fonctionne pas ( j'ai écris MENU + Bas ne fonctionne pas )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas un problème de jumelage de ta télécommande ?


----------



## five5star (13 Octobre 2011)

non la telecommande fonctionne le reset se fait mais il me demande toujours de brancherà iTunes au redémarrage. 'J'ai eu un technicien Apple, et on a essayé ensemble de brancher à Itunes et ça ne fonctionne pas, ils me l'échangent.


----------

